# What's the healthiest type of green?



## Phineas (Jan 1, 2009)

From what I've read, when it comes to greens the darker the better, right? (believe it or not, I use to eat iceberg lettuce). I've recently switched to green leaf lettuce (which seems to be fairly dark) for my lettuce needs, and, since starting serious weight lifting, have been eating lots of spinach (fresh and frozen) and broccoli. Are there any other good types of greens that I'm missing out on?

Thanks for any help you guys can give.


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 1, 2009)

You've got the two primary ones down already.  I like brussel sprouts personally - probably have 1-2 bowls of them every day in additional to 2 salads earlier in the day.


----------



## Built (Jan 1, 2009)

My standbys are broccoli, green beans and Romaine. 

I eat a lot of cabbage, too. The cruciferous vegetables have anti-cancer/anti-estrogen properties.


----------



## Yanick (Jan 1, 2009)

All vegetables are good for you and a variety is key. There are general rules of thumb, like the fact that iceberg lettuce is almost devoid of nutrients, but in the end its the variety that keeps thing in balance.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Jan 1, 2009)

How about my spinach leaf??


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 1, 2009)

Haven't had any turnip greens in a while. 

On a side note...I could eat a ton of turnips (roots).  boiled, salt and pepper....Geez.......


----------



## Biggly (Jan 3, 2009)

+1 Yanick

The chemical that makes greens green is good for you but it's not all that veggies have to offer. Carrots are bright orange for example but contain carotene (obviously..) and small amounts of almost all the vitamins and minerals, even a trace of zinc.


B.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 3, 2009)

fresh uncooked broccoli is pretty easy to eat. spinach is awesome for you. as is kale Im told.


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 3, 2009)

Biggly said:


> +1 Yanick
> 
> The chemical that makes greens green is good for you but it's not all that veggies have to offer. Carrots are bright orange for example but contain carotene (obviously..) and small amounts of almost all the vitamins and minerals, even a trace of zinc.
> 
> ...



The chemical that makes greens green is chlorophyll....but that benefits of greens go way beyond that compound.    But yes a variety is always the way to go.


----------



## Nigeepoo (Jan 4, 2009)

Q:What's the healthiest type of green?
A:The red, orange, yellow, green, blue, purple, black and white ones.


----------



## Perdido (Jan 4, 2009)

Nigeepoo said:


> Q:What's the healthiest type of green?
> A:The red, orange, yellow, green, blue, purple, black and white ones.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 4, 2009)

Asparagus.


----------



## leg_press (Jan 6, 2009)

My stables (if im low on cash) are broccolli, spinash and green beans, I usually eat anything just not a big fan of sprouts or the odour they cause after they've been ingested


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 7, 2009)

broccoli sprouts 

Use them as the base of your salad and give the lettuce to farm animals then cut up the farm animals and eat them.


----------



## Skib (Jan 8, 2009)

Romaine Lettuce
Broccoli
Asparagus
Celery

those are my favs

I do like brussel sprouts and green beens... not sure why I don't eat those more often...

Zuchinne and all coloured peppers too


----------



## Tizarough (Jan 10, 2009)

Steamed Cabbage and Broccoli are really good green veggies.


----------



## Biggly (Jan 10, 2009)

Sprouts?

This thread is going downhill...

If you want some greens so green they're nearly black, as they have to suck up light after it's gone through water, try seaweed. 

If it's not full of heavy metals, it's really good for you.



B.


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 10, 2009)

sea weed tastes too much like sea weed to me.  Just nasty shit.  Fishy.  Maybe I had some low quality shit?


----------



## Biggly (Jan 11, 2009)

Ah, it's all in the cooking... Tis very popular here in Borneo.

Lightly stir fried in a wok with some chicken and spiced, mixed in with other veggies and you lose that "swam too low" taste.

Soggy boiled seaweed tastes exactly like it sounds though.


B.


----------



## skeletroopa (Jan 12, 2009)

*Spinach ?*

Spinach


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 12, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## Built (Jan 12, 2009)

I finally manned up and tried kale - it steams in about a minute and it's quite nice! I had it for lunch with a little butter and salt; last night I had it tossed in garlic and olive oil.


----------



## Compton24 (Jan 12, 2009)

brussel sprouts imo


----------

